# Help with Stuck Headset Cap Screw & Starnut



## moosehead (Jun 5, 2008)

I hamfisted the preload on a headset cap bolt into a starnut so much so that the both the bolt/nut in the starnut just rotate without tightening or loosening. The fork is fine as is, though I do have an extra spacer above the stem to remove and properly size the steerer tube. Plus, it just bugs.

Any suggestions how to undo this? I've tried tapping on the nut, and have considered punching up from the bottom of the steer tube, but don't want to fack it up further.

Thanks in advance master wrenches.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

You're screwed. Jk. I'd guess the only option is to take a dremel with small cutting wheel and cut out the topcap around the bolt head. Then send the star nut down out the bottom of the steerer tube. I'd say don't try to just punch the star nut and everything out the top, it won't happen and you'd make a mess.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

Maybe a solid whack from underneath on the star nut will expand it just enough to hold it so you can remove the bolt.


----------



## moosehead (Jun 5, 2008)

I was hoping to pull a miracle with Hamfist's suggested upstroke. Agree trying to push it back out of the top would be a mistake. The dremel to the topcap may work best, easy enough to replace one. 

In that line of thought, suppose I could hacksaw (carefully) through the extra top spacer and steer tube above the stem to get to the bugger. Can't quite forsee an elegant way to get the bike clamped for such a lobodomy.

Thanks guys, any tips much appreciated. Feeling like I should change my handle to Fooltime.


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

This is easier if you have a lathe handy but all you need to do is find a tube close enough to the inside diameter of the head tube and drive it up so the star nut goes inside or pushes it out.

The hard part is finding a steel tube to fit in there, most steerer tube have unique ID's. My first guess is to try an old steel handle bar and see if it fits.


----------



## moosehead (Jun 5, 2008)

I was able to get an old ski pole, remove the basket, and center the tip into the nut of the starnut from below. A few wacks buckled the nut enough to loosen the bolt as you guys suggested. 

I can now drill out the old starnut, replace with new, trim the steer tube, and grease the bolt this time. Perhaps use more careful and less cromagnon.

Thanks much all, you restored a good night's sleep and kept me from ruining a brand new fork and HS.


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

No need to drill out the starnut, just drive it out the bottom.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

No need to apply much torque to the cap bolt as all it does is preload the headset bearings, just remove the play, then stop and torque the stem bolts.


----------



## nickj8601 (Jul 10, 2020)

*Help with the Starnut on My Headset*



moosehead said:


> I was able to get an old ski pole, remove the basket, and center the tip into the nut of the starnut from below. A few wacks buckled the nut enough to loosen the bolt as you guys suggested.
> 
> I can now drill out the old starnut, replace with new, trim the steer tube, and grease the bolt this time. Perhaps use more careful and less cromagnon.
> 
> Thanks much all, you restored a good night's sleep and kept me from ruining a brand new fork and HS.


Hey there, was hoping you could detail exactly how you did this, specifically how the pole fit into the end of the starnut from the bottom, and then how did you wack it? I know this thread is old, but I have the same problem. Help!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Ha! 10 year old thread.


----------

